# Best 6.8 spc factory load



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Just recently got my new gun put together. I planned on using it for some coyote control, anyone know of any good factory loads that would be best?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's nice MidMo Trapper... 
You should get a single stage reloading press and roll your own.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

There was a member on here *Ironworks*. He knew a ton on the 6.8. Maybe throw him a pm.

You can't go wrong with Hornady with the vmax. I think they manufacture one in 110gr. That would be good predator medicine.


----------



## ssmilinich (Jul 11, 2018)

Pick one. If your rifle doesn't like it, try other bullet weights. I was told the hornady vmax's, but it turned out my rifle hated that load. I found through a fair amount of trial, that it liked lighter bullets. Mine shoots quite nicely with the Federal 90gr xm68gd ammo.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I would like to start rolling my own. I picked up some hornady vmax and some nosler accubond 100gr. I guess we will have to see how they work. Not manybplaces carry the 6.8 around here. Heck they just started carrying the 6.5 creedmoor loads last year lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

17 options for 6.8 ammo here: https://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetLocation=%2F_%2FN-0%2B653%3FNp%3D2%26Nr%3DAND%2528p_visible%253A1%252Ccustomertypeid%253A1%2529%26Nrpp%3D48%26Ntpc%3D1%26Ntpr%3D1%26Ntt%3D6.8mm%2Bspc&userItemsPerPage=48&persistedItemsPerPage=0


----------

